# Online Grocery Shopping



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

What is your experience with online grocery shopping in Dubai? 

There's this cool site that is very user friendly and will take cash on delivery too. And for the items that you don't like, you can simply return them. It says they also offer free deliver AED100 or more...


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been looking for an online grocery website, can you pm me the link please?
Thanks.



Italia06 said:


> What is your experience with online grocery shopping in Dubai?
> 
> There's this cool site that is very user friendly and will take cash on delivery too. And for the items that you don't like, you can simply return them. It says they also offer free deliver AED100 or more...


----------



## lapka99 (Jun 22, 2012)

I love Trolley.ae great selection and delivery can be done within one hour or any other time or day you need it. I also like the option of paying with credit card, very convenient!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Italia06 said:


> What is your experience with online grocery shopping in Dubai?
> 
> There's this cool site that is very user friendly and will take cash on delivery too. And for the items that you don't like, you can simply return them. It says they also offer free deliver AED100 or more...


Pls pm me the link


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

lapka99 said:


> I love Trolley.ae great selection and delivery can be done within one hour or any other time or day you need it. I also like the option of paying with credit card, very convenient!


"And best of all, they gave me a job"


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> "And best of all, they gave me a job"



That's the site I was referring to, didn't think it was ok to advertise. So did you accept the job?


----------

